
Organise your CSS - tortilla
http://f6design.com/journal/2011/04/24/organise-your-css/
======
cheald
While I can't disagree with those tips, those sorts of things are precisely
why I use and love Sass, plus I can split my CSS into multiple files by
logical division, and use macros to express otherwise-verbose constructs
succinctly (like +border-radius versus six -vendor-border-radius
declarations).

